# CÔNG DỤNG VIÊN UỐNG TINH CHẤT HÀU GO HEALTHY OYSTER PLUS ZINC



## mekhoeconthongminh (7/8/20)

Tinh chất hàu Go Oyster Plus Zinc Go Healthy cung cấp cho bạn dưỡng chất giúp cân bằng và hỗ trợ sinh lý và chức năng bình thường của nam giới. 



​

*CÔNG DỤNG VIÊN UỐNG TINH CHẤT HÀU GO HEALTHY OYSTER PLUS ZINC*

Tăng cường sinh lực đàn ông, hỗ trợ vấn đề yếu sinh lý.

Tăng khoái cảm tình dục, kéo dài thời gian quan hệ, giảm thiểu tình trạng xuất tinh sớm.

Kích thích sản xuất nội tiết tố Testosterone trong cơ thể 1 cách tự nhiên cho nam giới.

Gia tăng nồng độ testosterone trong máu.

Tăng chất lượng tinh trùng, giảm tỷ lệ vô sinh, giúp tinh binh khỏe mạnh mau đến đích.

Hỗ trợ điều trị viêm tuyến tiền liệt.

Giảm chứng rối loạn cương dương.

Ngăn ngừa hiện tượng mãn dục sớm.

Giảm mụn trứng cá.

Hỗ trợ hoạt động thần kinh, chống căng thẳng và trầm cảm.

*THÀNH PHẦN VIÊN UỐNG TỪ TINH CHẤT HÀU GO HEALTHY OYSTER PLUS ZINC*

Mỗi viên chứa: Zinc Gluconate: 105mg. Equiv. to Zinc: 15mg. Oyster Shell: 350mg. Selenemethionine: 186mcg. Equiv. to Selenium: 75mcg. Taurine: 50mg.

Không chứa thêm: lúa mì, ngô, gluten, men, các sản phẩm từ sữa, trứng, đậu nành, hương vị nhân tạo, màu sắc, chất bảo quản hoặc chất ngọt.

Được chiết xuất từ Hàu biển tự nhiên, xuất xứ từ New Zealand. Nơi đây được xem là thiên đường sinh thái còn nguyên vẹn và duy #1 trên trái đất. Với công nghệ cao, Hàu biển được xử lý để loại bỏ các kim loại nặng, đảm bảo sự tinh khiết của sản phẩm.

*CÁCH SỬ DỤNG GO HEALTHY OYSTER PLUS ZINC*

Nam giới yếu sinh lý, suy giảm sinh lý nên uống 2 viên mỗi ngày sau khi ăn 30 phút. Sau 1 tháng sử dụng, người dùng giảm liều lượng xuống còn 1 viên mỗi ngày.

Nam giới muốn duy trì sức khỏe sinh lý ổn định uống 1 viên/ngày

Không dùng chung viên uống hàu với trà, cà phê, rượu bia và các chất kích thích khác. Sản phẩm không phải là thuốc, không có tác dụng thay thế thuốc chữa bệnh.

Nên sử dụng viên uống đúng liều lượng tránh ảnh hưởng đến sức khoẻ. Không sử dụng sản phẩm khi có dấu hiệu dị ứng như buồn nôn, đau đầu, nôn mửa, mẩn ngứa, đau bụng. Nếu sử dụng sản phẩm khi đang điều trị bệnh bằng thuốc cần hỏi ý kiến bác sĩ.



​

Nên sử dụng viên uống tinh chất hàu đúng liều lượng

-Sản phẩm nên được cất giữ nơi khô ráo, tránh ánh nắng mặt trời trực tiếp, độ ẩm cao.

– Nên để sản phẩm xa tầm tay trẻ em.

– Nên đậy chặt nắp mỗi khi sử dụng xong.

– Nên sử dụng hết sản phẩm trong vòng 4 tháng sau khi mở nắp.

Viên uống hàu Go Healthy đem lại niềm vui trong cuộc sống của phái mạnh, đẩy lùi các triệu chứng mãn dục, yếu sinh lý hiệu quả. Sản phẩm là bí quyết bí mật giúp giữ lửa tình yêu của những người đàn ông đích thực.

*ĐỐI TƯỢNG SỬ DỤNG TINH CHẤT HÀU ÚC*

Sản phẩm viên uống tinh chất hàu Go Healthy phù hợp để sử dụng cho nam giới gặp các vấn đề sau:

Nam giới đang ở độ tuổi 18-60 muốn cải thiện khả năng tình dục, nâng cao hình ảnh nam tính trong mắt nữ giới.

Nam giới yếu sinh lý, suy giảm chức năng thận, suy giảm ham muốn tình dục.

Nam giới ít có nhu cầu về quan hệ tình dục.

Nam giới rối loạn cương dương, tinh trùng yếu, ít tinh trùng.

Nam giới mong muốn tăng cường sinh lực, duy trì trạng thái hưng phấn khi quan hệ mà không cần sử dụng thuốc kích dục.

Nam giới bị tắt dục do ảnh hưởng của bệnh lý tiểu đường, suy thận.

Lưu ý sản phẩm chống chỉ định với người có tiền sử dị ứng hải sản.

*CÁCH ĐẶT MUA TINH CHẤT HÀU GO OYSTER PLUS ZINC*

Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh cam kết cung cấp tinh chất hàu Go Oyster Plus Zinc Go Healthy Úc chính hãng 100%, giao hàng toàn quốc, thu tiền tận nơi.

Tại Tp.HCM: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh


----------

